# Green thingys next to name???



## Sin (Sep 27, 2004)

What do they mean...mine says that I am on a distinguished road...i really do not understand this concept...dose it have something to do with reputaion points or number of posts??  Please enlighten me :idunno:


----------



## michaeledward (Sep 27, 2004)

Green dot when you are online

Red dot when you are not online.

I think. ... and Welcome


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 27, 2004)

Dots on the left by your name are online indicator.
Green = on
Red = off
grey (for some) = invisible.

Dots on the right by your post count = reputation
green = good
red = bad
grey = neutral.


:asian:


----------

